# Gravelly brown stuff found in tank?



## subastral (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey, so I'm not sure this is the correct forum for this question since what I've found isn't alive, but.. I occasionally find these small piles of gravelly brown stuff (very small pieces - kinda like sand but not quite as fine) in my frog tank. Is this some form of excrement or something? I know when they defecate it's usually in one whole piece, so I'm confused as to what this stuff is. If no one knows given my description I can try to provide a photo. It's not important per se but just a matter of curiosity.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

subastral said:


> Hey, so I'm not sure this is the correct forum for this question since what I've found isn't alive, but.. I occasionally find these small piles of gravelly brown stuff (very small pieces - kinda like sand but not quite as fine) in my frog tank. Is this some form of excrement or something? I know when they defecate it's usually in one whole piece, so I'm confused as to what this stuff is. If no one knows given my description I can try to provide a photo. It's not important per se but just a matter of curiosity.



Have you checked any pieces of wood or vines for small holes with the material being kicked out of it? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

